# Database Discussions > MySQL >  load data local infile problems

## jfoust

hello all. i just downloaded mysql 5 and i was trying out the 
tutorial. when i got up to load data local infile i started to have a problem:

load data local infile 'c:\pet.txt' into table pet;

ERROR 2 (HY000) File 'c:\pet.txt' not found (Errorcode 2)

here is my pet file:

Fluffy, Harold, cat, f, 1993-02-04, \N
Claws, Gwen, cat, m, 1994-03-17, \N   
Buffy, Harold, dog, f, 1989-05-13, \N  
Fang, Benny, dog, m, 1990-08-27, \N   
Bowser, Diane, dog, m, 1979-08-31, 1995-07-29 
Chirpy, Gwen, bird, f, 1998-09-11, \N  
Whistler, Gwen, m, 1997-12-09, \N   
Slim, Benny, snake, m, 1996-04-29, \N

i've tried "c:/pet.txt" and 'c:/pet.txt'. i'm running out of ideas
unless i'm just flat out doing something wrong.

any help would be nice - thanks.

----------


## schicker03

Hi jfoust,

would be helpfull to get the statement
where you try to load the data,
maybe the statement itself isn`t correct.
This would be a good start for help.

greetz
schicker03

----------


## AgileUnManager

You need to use forward slash(es) in your file path.  E.g., c:/pet.txt

----------


## hafzan

Hi,

Can anyone help me because I'm having problem to load data that have more than one file in a folder. That mean I need to load data from multiple files in a folder. I have create a command line this:

/opt/lampp/bin/./mysql -u root -ppassword database_name -e "LOAD DATA LOCAL INFILE '/opt/lampp/YGMB/encrypted_data/*.txt' INTO TABLE membership FIELDS TERMINATED BY ','  LINES TERMINATED BY ';';"

BUT IT RETURN ERROR LIKE THIS:

ERROR 2 (HY000) at line 1: File '/opt/lampp/YGMB/encrypted_data-060824/*.txt' not found (Errcode: 2)

can anyone help me to solve this problem.... thank you....
Hafzan...

----------

